# Starting trouble - 91 200 20V



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

My car sat for a few weeks and I fired it up and drove it around town and made a a couple of stops. When I came out to start my car, the start turned over very very slowly a few times and then not at all.
I then tried the portable charger on the battery (in the back seat) and up front, and tried jumping it for an hour with another car, and it wouldn't turn over.
I finally got it started by push starting it. When I got home, which was only about 6-7 minutes drive, I shut the car off and tried to start it, and the starter turned very slowly and then stopped.
I got home and my multimeter put the battery at 12.6V. I took it to a car parts store nearby this morning and they tested my battery and said it was good. Any ideas?


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

maybe alternator is bad.


----------

